# flat bed truck



## saymore

Alguien tendra una idea como traducir esto??


----------



## loladamore

¿Cómo le llamarías a *este tipo de camión*? _*Flat bed*_ se refiere a la parte plana atrás donde se pone la carga.


----------



## Masood

hola:
Creo que se refiere a un camión con una superficie grande y plano de atrás (ejemplo un camión de avería que se puede levantar una coche por medio de un cabestrante).
Saludos.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Se refiere a las *camionetas de caja *(de carga)* plana.*


----------



## cabazorro

camioneta con plataforma es otra opcion


----------



## Langosta

Aquí en Argentina le decimos *camión playo*, pero me gustaría conocer como le llaman en otras latitudes, en especial en México:

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=camión playo&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

Saludos,


----------



## blmartinez

fsabroso is correct -  *camioneta de caja **plana*


----------



## Langosta

Gracias blmartinez, pero no es una camioneta lo que busco. 

El texto habla sobre movilizar una máquina de gran tamaño (una envasadora o empacadora de productos líquidos). Una camioneta no es útil a tal efecto porque el peso de la máquina supera su carga admisible. Me refiero más bien a esos camiones que, en lugar de una caja, detrás tienen solamente una base plana y que admiten cargas pesadas.

En Wikipedia está este artículo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatbed_truck, pero tampoco es este el tipo de flatbed truck al que me refiero (que aquí en ARG le decimos _carretón_) sino al tipo de camión que puede verse en el vínculo de imágenes de Google que puse anteriormente. 

De todos modos, con ayuda de un amigo mexicano lo resolví como "camión con plataforma", como sugirió cabazorro más arriba.


----------



## marghera

camión con remolque plano podría ser otra opción


----------



## Jom

Hola:

En España se llama góndola, como la veneciana.


----------

